# RotoZip - Anyone?



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm all the time building odd things (mainly prototypes) and most are unique and using a wide variety of materials. So frequently I would reach for the Dremel Tool for use on thin materials.
Well, for my uses - I am getting bored with the Dremel for so many of these applications. At my concrete form-making shop we have several of the RotoZip Tools and everyone likes them.
Recently I went to Lowe's and purchased the 6.0 amp RotoZip Saw for a Christmas Gift for Joy to give to me. I also purchased the circle-cutting attachment. Joy is crippled this month - due to partial knee replacement surgery on Dec 1st - so I bought the gift that I wanted to receive.
Today, we were in Lowe's (she was in a motorized cart) and they were clearing-out their stock of RotoZip tools in order for the line to be sold by Home Depot - so they were quite discounted. I found it to be a great time to purchase RotoZip accessories and I even purchased another saw - this time the 5.5 amp model.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia:smile:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice score...hope the Mrs recovers quickly...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the Rotozip tool. I'd like to find a cheap source for the spiral bits here but haven't found it yet. I like the RZ to cut out sink holes in counter tops and they excel at cutting holes out of ceramic wall tiles for example if you have a plug outlet in the middle of one. I also like this tool from Canadian tire that will drive the same spiral bit or a 1/4" router bit. The jigsaw style base makes it more stable and it has 5.5 amps of power. Mastercraft Maximum Serpentine Saw Kit | Canadian Tire

By the way Otis, Myra told me to wish you, Joy, and Jericho a very Merry Christmas. I asked her if that included the snakes and lizards but she initially said no. I said that wasn't fair so she grudgingly said to include them too. So Merry Christmas to the whole household from us.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

It's a handy tool, especially for sheet rock work.

Tell the wife that the knee replacement gets better once the swelling goes down, so hang in there. The wife & I both had replacements done this year.

P.S. you can help her out by massaging the area around the knee to break up scar tissue. That's important.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Otis.

Hope your wife will be totally recovered very soon.

Merry Christmas for all of you.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes for Joy and the Christmas wishes, also! Joy is coming-along great and moving more each day.
Jericho is appreciative of Myra's Christmas wishes and he wishes she would come-back and visit him more! Sit down that boy with a pretty lady that has a bag of beef jerky and she has a friend for life!

I'm really looking forward to using these new RotoZip tools in places where the Dremel seemed to fall short. Also, I noticed that the 2.5" diameter "wheels" (I would call them abrasive disks) have an expiration date on them. The first package of those that I grabbed said "DO NOT USE AFTER 07/2014", so I dug further into their inventory and purchased a package with a 2018 expiration date! I took the (old) package to the store manager and said, "Hey Bud - would you buy something in the grocery store that was expired?" He said "NO!" I handed him the package and told him to read it. We both got a good laugh. I acted mad - but we both actually got a good laugh!

Well, I better run upstairs and massage her knee.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

G'day Otis,

Make a trolley for Joy with seatbelts fitted and harness Jericho to the front. Joy then needs a fishing rod that will extend past Jericho's nose with the beef jerky tied to it. He'll go faster and use up some of his energy. 

Really hope Joy continues to improve. Have a great Xmas and a happy new year.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

> Make a trolley for Joy with seatbelts fitted and harness Jericho to the front. Joy then needs a fishing rod that will extend past Jericho's nose with the beef jerky tied to it. He'll go faster and use up some of his energy.


Ross, What a great idea! Only one problem - she would probably get a speeding ticket! That boy can catch rabbits with ease!
The mental image this gives me is hilarious! Kinda like the dangled carrot with the goat pulling the cart - only in VERY high speed!

Thanks for the laugh!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I bought one of the originals way back when. Some of the newer attachments will not fit this old model. I bought the jig saw handle for it...not bad but doesn't really replace a good jigsaw. As you probably know it does have its uses. One application that I can't imagine being able to do with any other tool was to enlarge a hole in tile using a diamond bit. Also used it to cut out some plywood wall sheathing. I just finished making a base for it...got the idea from an online forum. I will use this to do some laminate trimming. If I had to do it again I probably wouldn't buy one. But for drywallers, etc. it is a really good tool.
I called the company and was told that because I owned an old 'discontinued' model they would give me a discount if I wanted to buy a new model.


----------

